# Eqyss Products?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone here use these? I think Missy said she had the conditioner and loved it?

http://www.eqyss.com/index.asp

I just put it in a big order, so I guess I should've asked this before I posted! The stuff is NOT cheap, but I'm giving doggie products another chance, lol...I've read this stuff is supposed to be the best there is.

Anyone have any knowledge of it?

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never used it, but also heard good things about it. Let us know what you think. So far I am very pleased with the Isle of Dog products. I have come to the realization that no matter what I do to Kodi's hair, it will never be the flowing, silky type, like Shelby has. He is just going to have cottony type hair, but at least with the IOD products, it is nice and soft.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use the Eqyss Premier shampoo, conditioner and the survivor detangler/leave in conditoner. I noticed a big difference in how soft Brady's coat was the first time I used it. I really like it. I was thinking about trying the Avacado conditioner, but I haven't ordered it yet. I will be curious to hear what you think once you try them, but I really like it and think it is worth the money.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, I love Eqyss products. The avacado mist (leave in conditioner) is real nice and I love the way its smells.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I've never used it, but also heard good things about it. Let us know what you think. So far I am very pleased with the Isle of Dog products. I have come to the realization that no matter what I do to Kodi's hair, it will never be the flowing, silky type, like Shelby has. He is just going to have cottony type hair, but at least with the IOD products, it is nice and soft.


I really want to try IOD products, I have the same issue as you. Monte is silky and Riley is cottony.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I gave my groomer EQyss shampoo and conditioner to use on the dogs. I like it. 
The EQyss products made the girls soft and I like the way they smell. Fresh and clean without being too perfumy. I had them use it until the conditioner ran out.

I've switched to the Coat Handler's conditioner with the EQyss shampoo but not because I didn't like the EQyss. I did it because so many people recommended Coat Handlers that I figured it must be great. I never realized I was such a follower!!  My next purchase will be Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo and Aloe remoisturizing conditioner. The girls' breeder used that combo on them and I really liked it.


Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! I ordered the Avocado spray, and the 'moisturizing' spray...Edit: and I ordered the shampoo and conditioner...and I also ordered that 'coat rebuilder' after reading some reviews on it at a groomer's forum. This one:

http://www.eqyss.com/pet_mega_tek.asp

At $34 for 16oz...it better be phenomenal, or I am the BIGGEST sucker of them ALL!!!!! ound: So, yes..I put it a BIG order! lol

I'm going to try all the products for a month or so and put the other conditioners on vacation. I am SOO happy to hear the smell is not obnoxious like the ones I have.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara,
If you order in the future, petedge sells Eqyss and I think they are a little less expensive than ordering direct.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I use the Eqyss Survivor Super Detangler & Shine (got it from Petedge) and really like the way it feels, looks and smells. Not cheap at $18/bottle, but you don't need that much. 

Alexa


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I use the Eqyss Avocado mist condtioner as I brush and I like it alot. I'm sure you'll be happy with the scent. It's not too perfumy--it's smells great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the survivor detangler. but I may be allergic to it. but it make Jasper feel incredible. Cash has a velvet coat and I can use just about anything he still feels good--- but I love the way the survivor smells - but use a little bit because it is powerful and a very strong but nice scent.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara did you buy these items for yourself or did you buy them for the auction? A large amount of eqyss products just showed up???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I need to get some grooming things from petedge just not sure on what yet!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For my black dogs, I've always loved the EQyss Premeire Conditioner (spray). It just seems to add a nice shine in addition to the conditioning it does. It works great as a grooming spray and an anti-stat too.

I really like the EQyss Survivor Detangle & Shine on all my dogs, but it must be used sparingly. I take that back - I do not like this product on a dog with a more cottony coat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am very annoyed because I really wanted to buy the EQyss Avocado Mist but I am allergic to avocadoes and they do use real extract, so that's a no go for me.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Kara, I love Eqyss products. The avacado mist (leave in conditioner) is real nice and I love the way its smells.


We use this conditioner also and I love it. It has a nice fragrance but not over powering.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Kara,
> If you order in the future, petedge sells Eqyss and I think they are a little less expensive than ordering direct.[/quote
> 
> petedge is cheaper. I order from them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I saw that PetEgde had some of the products, but not all of them...so I ordered it off the Eqyss site, I know I probably could've found it cheaper but oh well. I wanted to try that expensive stuff where her fur is not growing as well on her collar and chest.

Nope, I didn't think to get any for the auction! That's a good idea though...I wish I'd of waited and bid it! lol

I can tell ya...If I don't like the stuff, it will be up on Ebay for some $ back!  Its pretty much their whole line! lol

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kara, did you get the Equyss products yet? If so, have you had a chance to try them?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I really like the Avocado mist as well, but I think I saw the post about mixing our own conditioner with distilled water and tried that, it works so much better than anything else I have tried. My "chi chi" groomer (best and most expensive in Miami) loves Eqyss Premier conditioner.
Paula


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I've used a few of the products. The conditioning and detangle spray get the fur much 'wetter' that I am used to with other conditioners, but they did work pretty nicely. I was just surprised how much water is in it! lol

I'll be using the shampoo, cond. and coat rebuilder this weekend and I'll let you know how that goes. So far, so good. The avocado and conditioning spray smell really good!

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> The conditioning and detangle spray get the fur much 'wetter' that I am used to with other conditioners, but they did work pretty nicely.
> Kara


I found that was true, the spray is very heavy so I went to the beauty supply and got a spray bottle and filled it with the Eqyss product. The mist was then very controllable, I think I could have used a pump hair spray bottle also.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Paula!

That is a great idea. I'll pick one up this weekend...I bet I will like it much more if I can control the spray, since these products are also used on horses..I'd assume that's why the its so 'watery'.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to find out what my groomer uses. Gryff smells all powdery and looks amazing after he leaves her place.

Hey this is post #200!


----------

